# 2nd 1st Farewell Their Fallen Comrades With A Huge Haka



## Bombardier (Jun 26, 2014)

I have very little information about these fallen soldiers but the video is very moving
R.I.P brothers

[video=youtube_share;xI6TRTBZUMM]http://youtu.be/xI6TRTBZUMM[/video]


----------

